# AMT's 1958 Chevy Impala Kustom



## MadCap Romanian

Here's my take on the 1958 Chevy Impala from AMT. I built this kit in the late 1990's and entered it in an AMT photo Contest. Unfortunatly, I didn't win, but I did take 2nd in a model contest with it. 

It features opening doors, opening hood, an overdone Chevy 348 CI Engine with tri-carbs, steerable wheels and Kustom interior and chrome. I also painted it with Laquer.

Enjoy!


----------



## superduty455

Trevor, I like this one. I'm not a hge custom fan, but I like the looks of your rims, which to me set it off.

Thanks for sharing!
Chris


----------



## sloshedmr_bones

I love it! I have a 1958 belair (actual car) that i has been lowered. I want to know where you got the grill for it first and your spot lights? Then i want to know how you were able to get the doors to open? I want to build a model that looks like my car. Love the color. Great work


----------



## brineb

Wow, that looks fantastic. I love the green finish and the green rims. Excellent job!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

> I love it! I have a 1958 belair (actual car) that i has been lowered. I want to know where you got the grill for it first and your spot lights? Then i want to know how you were able to get the doors to open? I want to build a model that looks like my car. Love the color. Great work


The kit itself has all these parts and the opening doors included with it. 

It's AMT Kit#31760. Converting it into a Bel Air shouldn't be too much of a problem. Just remove the side chrome. 

If you can't find this kit at your local Hobby Shop, I have one on my model shelf. It's selling for $15. If you're interested, drop me a PM. 

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## MadCap Romanian

The green rims are actually the factory rims. Nothing too special.


----------



## sloshedmr_bones

ya man i do want a 1958 model. Cant find them here. Is it still factory sealed? I have a paypal account. Thanx


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Yup. Factory sealed, just like I picked it up at my wholesalers 2 years ago. I can only take Credit Card or Money Order.


----------



## Jafo

that is cool


----------



## Steven Coffey

Nice build! I almost bought a 58 that was close to that exact color! I wish I had the guy only wanted $1800 for it! Of coarse I was broke at the time!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

You know, in Alberta, Canada right now, because of the high gas prices, people are selling the oldies for about that price! I saw a 1941 Plymouth going for $1400, running and all!


----------



## Stangfreak

Looks great... Very nice job on a great looking model !!!


----------

